# Micah Morrison's Progress Thread [Finished 3-Style + Sub 1 3BLD Success!]



## Micah Morrison (Apr 6, 2020)

This is my progress thread to become a decent all-rounder (and be good at NxNs). My goals and current averages are below. If I average this globally I should have a decent chance of podiuming in every event when official comps start back up.

2x2: Learn full CLL and EG-1, sub 3 global, current avg: high 3
3x3: Sub 8 global, (or at least very low 8) current avg: 8.4-8.5
4x4: Sub 30 global, current avg: 31.5-32
5x5: Sub 1:00 global, current avg: 1:03
6x6: Sub 1:55 global, current avg: 2:03
7x7: Sub 3:00 global, current avg: 3:15 (gonna practice this one a lot when I get the MGC7)
Squan: Sub 12 global, finish full CSP and be able consistently trace in under 15 seconds, current avg: 13.5 with 70/90 CSPs, takes me about 18 seconds to trace
Mega: Sub 55 global, current avg: 1:01
Clock: Sub 8 global, current avg: 12
OH: Sub 16 global at least, learn good OH pll and oll algs, current avg: 17.5-18
3BLD: Sub 1:20 global and be able to expect myself to get at least one success in comps, current avg: sub 1:40 if I don't mistrace
Pyra and Skewb: I don't like these events too much, so I don't want to put a lot of effort into them, but I think sub 5 on each should be relatively easy (also that podiums at official comps because the southeast is bad at side events lol)
4BLD: Sub 7:00 Success, current avg: Sub 15:00 if the memo isn't too hard, still don't have a success though
5BLD: Sub 30:00 Success, current avg: only have done 1 attempt which was a massive fail lol but it took around 45 minutes
MBLD: Be able to do 10 cubes without too much difficulty and get a minimum of 7 solved, current PB: 3/5 in approx. 41 minutes
FMC: Learn intermediate techniques like NISS and insertions and be consistently sub 35 moves, current avg: 35-40
Clock: Sub 8 global
I will be updating my progress towards becoming a decent all-rounder below each week (I'm starting over at week 1 because I've changed to wanting to become an all-rounder rather than good at some events like nxns.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

Good luck! Hope you reach your goal


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, after three days my green and blue cross has seen improvement. The most recent ao50 I did was super inconsistent though. The average was 10.667 but it felt like I would always either get 9's (occasionally 8's) or 11's or worse. My red/orange cross hasn't seen much improvement over the past three days. I'm hoping that will change soon. I also hope I can get both averages under 9 seconds in the next 30 days.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow! You're doing pretty well.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

well... on day 4 my averages were higher for both red/orange cross and green/blue cross. I learned that I think I need to reset my sessions after each ao50 because I see my current ao50 or 100 and get unmotivated which leads to more bad times. Also, I'm keeping track of ao50s on paper and on here anyway.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2020)

You should check out DaPuzzles instagram account. He is doing a green cross challenge there to get more people colour neutral. They have like 20 people already


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

since I didn;t have much to do today, I decided to get ahead a day since I'm doing Cubing at Home tomorrow. In my green/blue cross ao50 I decided to try slow turning, and, not only was it the best average I;ve done so far for green/blue cross, but it also felt much more consistent than previous averages. So I think for the net week or so I'll slow down my turning a little bit and focus on smoothness and lookahead rather than relying on TPS to get decent times.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

just did a red/orange cross slow turning ao50. It was my best average so far by about 0.04, but also, there was one stretch of solves where it seemed like every solve I would do something stupid like insert an f2l pair in wrong orientation, or with a last layer corner, etc. And during that stretch of solves it seemed like every solve I locked up on the PLL. Then I got a few sub 8's and decided not to do it anymore. But this is motivating because I feel like if I do an ao50 without doing too many stupid things I can get much better times. For reference of the stretch of bad solves, my session mean was about 10.6 about 20 or 25 solves through the average and the ao50 was 9.936. Also, here's the time trend


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

ok, I think I've decided that I'm just going to stick with red/orange cross only until I get three consecutive sub 9 ao50's because I feel like switching between sets of colors isn't helping much. So I'll do 2 ao50's every day with red/orange cross and still count them as two separate "days". Then I'll come back and do green/blue cross.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 12, 2020)

ik this is my 4th post in a row on this thread, but I've decided to change my approach to becoming color neutral AGAIN. I'll be just doing one color at a time because I slowed down my turning a certain amount and my red cross lookahead could keep up but my orange cross lookahead usually couldn't. I'll basically be starting over on this quest but hopefully all the solves I did with green, orange, and blue cross will help me when I get to those colors.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> ik this is my 4th post in a row on this thread, but I've decided to change my approach to becoming color neutral AGAIN. I'll be just doing one color at a time because I slowed down my turning a certain amount and my red cross lookahead could keep up but my orange cross lookahead usually couldn't. I'll basically be starting over on this quest but hopefully all the solves I did with green, orange, and blue cross will help me when I get to those colors.


Well as the OP of this thread, you’re entitled to quadruple posting . They were also all pretty far apart.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

At what spped should slow turning be on?


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> If you've been following me for enough time, you've seen it before, I have attempted to become color neutral many times but have lost motivation on all of those times. But this time I will post progress on this thread each day I do an ao50. Since there's a quarantine, this is the perfect time to become full color neutral, and there are absolutely no excuses for me to stop trying. We all need to do it, and there won't be much better of a time to work on than now. My approach is that each day I will do an ao50 with red/orange cross and each day I will do an ao50 with green/blue cross (I'm already dual CN).The reason I'm not just mixing all four cross colors together in a single session is that I'm considerably faster with red and orange cross than with green and blue cross. Also, it helps me focus more on the color recognition for each set of opposite colors. My global average for 3x3 is 8.7 seconds, so that will be my goal for the colors I am working on adding. Ideally every day I'll do an ao50 with each set of colors but there will be some days where I won't have the time and there will be some days where I have extra time and might do an extra ao50, but for the sake of simplicity, each ao50 will be considered a day in my progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think you can say we all need to do it because the current world champion is not colour neutral. CN has pros and cons its not clear cut


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> At what spped should slow turning be on?


I personally, when doing slow turning solves, like to turn as fast as I can while still looking ahead, so, if I see my next pair while I'm solving a pair, I might speed up the turning a little bit, and if I don't see anything, I might slow down a bit. Also, when I get to the last slot, I just turn as fast as I can


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> I dont think you can say we all need to do it because the current world champion is not colour neutral. CN has pros and cons its not clear cut


yeah but Feliks Zemdegs who is the world record holder for 3x3 average, and he has been holding 3x3 world records for a very long time is color neutral. Also, it seems like 90+% of the top level 3x3 solvers are color neutral. And, wafter becoming color neutral, you would get 3x as many lucky scrambles and 3x less unlucky scrambles compared to dual CN. Also, can you list any cons of becoming color neutral?


----------



## 3ACuber (Apr 15, 2020)

CN is great and all, but sometimes it can make deciding a cross color hard. If you are only white, you know which color to choose immediately.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> CN is great and all, but sometimes it can make deciding a cross color hard. If you are only white, you know which color to choose immediately.


Sometimes, deciding a good cross or XCross is the mark between WR single or just a tryhard.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> CN is great and all, but sometimes it can make deciding a cross color hard. If you are only white, you know which color to choose immediately.


to be honest that just sounds like a lazy excuse to not become color neutral that I used for way too long. I mean, how often do use ALL your inspection on white cross?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Alex Moscibroda said:


> CN is great and all, but sometimes it can make deciding a cross color hard. If you are only white, you know which color to choose immediately.



That's only if you aren't CN. Once you are CN, it's easy to pick a cross quickly, plus inspection is easier because it's usually a good cross. Watch J Perm's vid on it


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> yeah but Feliks Zemdegs who is the world record holder for 3x3 average, and he has been holding 3x3 world records for a very long time is color neutral. Also, it seems like 90+% of the top level 3x3 solvers are color neutral. And, wafter becoming color neutral, you would get 3x as many lucky scrambles and 3x less unlucky scrambles compared to dual CN. Also, can you list any cons of becoming color neutral?


if you immediately no which cross colour to start on then you can plan more pairs in inspection also about 90% of top solvers are colour neutral this is completely false. Of the top 10 people at the most recent worlds last year 4/10 were not CN i think that looking at worlds is a better way at judging rankings than records because everyone gets the same scrambles so there is less luck


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> if you immediately no which cross colour to start on then you can plan more pairs in inspection also about 90% of top solvers are colour neutral this is completely false. Of the top 10 people at the most recent worlds last year 4/10 were not CN i think that looking at worlds is a better way at judging rankings than records because everyone gets the same scrambles so there is less luck


alright, fine, that makes sense, but I bet if you asked them if they could become color neutral without having to put in the effort they would say yes except for maybe Sean Villanueva. That's still not going to stop me fro becoming color neutral..


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> if you immediately no which cross colour to start on then you can plan more pairs in inspection



That's not true. The easier cross you get, the more pairs you plan. It only takes a second or two to pick a cross color, and no one uses all of inspection anyway



ketchupcuber said:


> bout 90% of top solvers are colour neutral this is completely false. Of the top 10 people at the most recent worlds last year 4/10 were not CN i think that looking at worlds is a better way at judging rankings than records because everyone gets the same scrambles so there is less luck



That's just seeing who gets less effected my nerves.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm trying to be somewhat decent at being CN (mostly due to 6x6 parity but might help with 3x3 in future), and I've just done a brute force ao25 every night. Is brute force as bad as some people say it is?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'm trying to be somewhat decent at being CN (mostly due to 6x6 parity but might help with 3x3 in future), and I've just done a brute force ao25 every night. Is brute force as bad as some people say it is?


what is brute force?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what is brute force?


making yourself do not your cross color without any extra steps. Im white/yellow and I brute force by making myself pick red orange blue or green cross. No planning, just do a CN solve.


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm transitioning to CN too! Good luck.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

This is why you should just start off CN. back when I averaged more than 1:30 I switched to CN and it took* less than half an hour*.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> alright, fine, that makes sense, but I bet if you asked them if they could become color neutral without having to put in the effort they would say yes except for maybe Sean Villanueva. That's still not going to stop me fro becoming color neutral..


i completely agree i would be CN if i could instantly switch but i feel that i could use that time to practise something else


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> alright, fine, that makes sense, but I bet if you asked them if they could become color neutral without having to put in the effort they would say yes except for maybe Sean Villanueva. That's still not going to stop me fro becoming color neutral..


i completely agree i would be CN if i could instantly switch but i feel that i could use that time to practise something else


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's not true. The easier cross you get, the more pairs you plan. It only takes a second or two to pick a cross color, and no one uses all of inspection anyway
> CN only saves one move and most people use inspection up to twelve seconds to make sure they dont overun if we had 30 seconds inspection people would use 28 secs because the more inspection the better im not saying CN is bad just there are pros and cons.
> 
> 
> That's just seeing who gets less effected my nerves.


true the only real way to rank would be ao 1 million with all the same scrambles at home


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> true the only real way to rank would be ao 1 million with all the same scrambles at home



Um, I'd just like to point out that you added _a bunch of stuff_ that I didn't say to that quote


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

really sorry that was a mistake i was meant to reply twice but it all sort of combined together


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, to reply to your points:

Yes, while CN technically only saves 1 move on average, it's a _big_ difference. That 1 move can be the difference between planning cross and planning cross+1. A one move less cross can mean a bunch. Also, have you ever been to a comp? Because in the one I went to, I had 1 person take over 15 and 2 people take 12-15, and I judged all day long.



ketchupcuber said:


> true the only real way to rank would be ao 1 million with all the same scrambles at home



There's always nerves at a comp, just like in any sport. But the final round of a world championship and a normal comp have WAYYYYYYYYYY different nerve levels, and in world finals it usually comes down to who controlled their nerves better. Just ask @DGCubes about his Pyraminx win at Nationals a few years ago(not to diss Daniel, he's amazing at pyra and I couldn't come close)


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Well, to reply to your points:
> 
> Yes, while CN technically only saves 1 move on average, it's a _big_ difference. That 1 move can be the difference between planning cross and planning cross+1. A one move less cross can mean a bunch. Also, have you ever been to a comp? Because in the one I went to, I had 1 person take over 15 and 2 people take 12-15, and I judged all day long.
> 
> ...


i have been to comps and when i judge most people took like on average 12 seconds of course there will always be people who use 3 seconds of inspection but usually they're slow


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes, while CN technically only saves 1 move on average, it's a _big_ difference


CN saves more than one move, because you can pick an easy XCross or a better first and second (and maybe even third) pair. It also allows you to see full cross easier and makes planning F2L easier, making cross and F2L pre-planned and therefore more efficient.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

i know that it has more benefits than just one move but if you look at move count it does save one move


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> CN saves more than one move, because you can pick an easy XCross or a better first and second (and maybe even third) pair. It also allows you to see full cross easier and makes planning F2L easier, making cross and F2L pre-planned and therefore more efficient.



lol read the rest of my point



ketchupcuber said:


> i know that it has more benefits than just one move but if you look at move count it does save one move



That's deceptive though, because while 1 move difference is nothing, in this case it means a lot


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 16, 2020)

I started as CN (well i did green/blue because i especially liked those colours) but I would recommend just ignoring white and yellow in your solves or just pick a colour that you are going to do before seeing the scramble


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, it's been a long time since I've updated this thread. On my red cross, I got a sub 9 ao50 at some point but now it's back to 9.7. It seems like my times for red cross mostly depend on the day I'm having, as my time trend just kind of keeps going up and down and up and down.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 1, 2020)

I haven't been updating this thread recently, but my red cross average was standing around 9.2, and I'm trying out using it in normal solves, and it hasn't seemed to be any worse. I'll start working on orange cross and hopefully do better at updating for that


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 9, 2020)

I thought I'd update this thread and let you know how my progress is going. I'm done with red cross, and I'm working on orange cross right now. I've done around 450 and it seems to be steadily improving, unlike my red cross which at first seemed like either I had a good day ad averaged low 9 or I had a bad day ad averaged above 10.


----------



## Phyun (May 10, 2020)

Im becoming color neutral right now as well, and i can say that the good day/ bad day thing is real with some colors. personally i average just under 20 sec with all colors at the moment, but i noticed that with specifically orange and yellow i can be averaging 17 with them one day, then the next ill be averaging 21 or so. The best thing i find with improving this is to do an average of 12 on the color turning really slow and focusing on fluidity before starting solving properly.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 10, 2020)

Yesterday I had a slow start for orange cross: my averages were around high 9 to low 10, but then I slowed down my turning, got some good solves, and went on a roll and broke almost all my pb's. I broke my PB single with a 6.319, my PB ao5 with an avg of 8.157, my PB ao12 with an avg of 8.570, my PB ao25 with an avg of 8.965 (also my current ao25), and my PB ao50 with an avg of 9.315 (also my current ao50).


----------



## brododragon (May 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Yesterday I had a slow start for orange cross: my averages were around high 9 to low 10, but then I slowed down my turning, got some good solves, and went on a roll and broke almost all my pb's. I broke my PB single with a 6.319, my PB ao5 with an avg of 8.157, my PB ao12 with an avg of 8.570, my PB ao25 with an avg of 8.965 (also my current ao25), and my PB ao50 with an avg of 9.315 (also my current ao50).


Do you mean orange PB, or actual PB?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Do you mean orange PB, or actual PB?


orange


----------



## OreKehStrah (May 10, 2020)

I’m also working on CN and I’m so used to my custom color scheme it now makes me pause for a sec when I see someone talking about orange cross lol.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 15, 2020)

I'm through 11 days of practicing orange cross now (sometimes I counted 2 days as 1 if I didn't do very many solves) and today was great! I got an orange cross PB ao25 of 8.890, orange cross PB ao50 of 9.003 (why?), an orange cross PB ao100 of 9.167, an orange cross PB ao200 of 9.266, an orange cross PB ao500 of 9.441, and an orange cross PB ao1000 (also my only ao1000) of 9.676 (just shows how I've been improving.) Also, I got 20 sub 10's in a row today!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

I finally got a sub 9 ao50 with orange cross! This doesn't quite mean I'm done with it but if this continues I'll move on to green cross!


----------



## brododragon (May 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I finally got a sub 9 ao50 with orange cross! This doesn't quite mean I'm done with it but if this continues I'll move on to green cross!


GJ!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 17, 2020)

It's great that you are trying to be colour neutral but surely by practicing one other colour, you are not learning the colour neutral mentality of picking the easiest colour cross


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> It's great that you are trying to be colour neutral but surely by practicing one other colour, you are not learning the colour neutral mentality of picking the easiest colour cross



It's not really that hard to pick an easy cross, what's hard is being able to do similar speed solves on each color


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

ok, I got a 9.04 ao100 with orange cross today so I'm going to say I'm done with orange cross (being ale to solve on 2 cross colors actually makes a difference) so I'm going to be polishing up my red and orange cross in the same session. The reason I'm doing red cross as well is because I've noticed that under pressure I tend to not want to do red cross. Also, if my red and orange cross are truly equal to my white and yellow, I would get the same averages because I'm using two colors.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> It's great that you are trying to be colour neutral but surely by practicing one other colour, you are not learning the colour neutral mentality of picking the easiest colour cross


a while back my brother @Owen Morrison and I both did full CN solves to see if we were good at picking the best cross and we almost always picked the same cross so I'm not too worried about that. Also, if that does end up being a problem I can work on that after I become fully CN and I can work on that when practicing white, red, orange, and yellow cross as well.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> a while back my brother @Owen Morrison and I both did full CN solves to see if we were good at picking the best cross and we almost always picked the same cross so I'm not too worried about that. Also, if that does end up being a problem I can work on that after I become fully CN and I can work on that when practicing white, red, orange, and yellow cross as well.


Oh yeah I remember that.


----------



## brododragon (May 17, 2020)

Are you doing quad CN or full?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Are you doing quad CN or full?


I guess now I'm quad CN but I want to do full.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 22, 2020)

alright, today I'm starting on green cross, and, since it's the first day of summer, I decided I would do 600 solves today like Seung-Hyuk-Nahm on green cross only today and see how much I progress thoughout the day. After 350 solves, I started out averaging low to mid 11's and now I just got a sub 10 ao50!


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 23, 2020)

Well, the day is over, and I've done my 600 solves. It was cool to see how I progressed throughout the day, especially in the middle, but in the end, I started getting tired so my times were slightly worse than the previous 150 solves. I probably won't do this again but it was a fun (and exhausting) experience, and doing 600 solves took up at least half of my day.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

I thought I'd update since I haven't posted in almost 2 weeks. I have not given up. I'm still grinding on green cross. It's improving, but, similar to my progress on red cross, my times are largely dependent on whether it's a good day or bad day. I'll hopefully finish up in 4 or 5 days and start on my final cross color: blue.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

ok, since it seems like everyone else is doing this, I'm going to change this into just a personal progress thread. Lately I've been working on finishing up CN with blue cross, my final cross color, as well as mega, squan, and just the centers on 7x7, since that's what needs the most work



Spoiler: 3x3 Blue Cross Progress






Spoiler: Average Now + Goals



currently averaging around 9.7
Goal: Sub 9.2 hopefully in 4 days





Spoiler: Blue Cross Week 1



*Day 1:*
solves: 152 avg: 9.613
*Day 2:*
solves: 114 avg: 9.454 Also got an 8.955 ao25!








Spoiler: Megaminx Progress






Spoiler: Averages and Goals



Currently averaging around 1:07
Goal: Sub 55 by the end of the summer





Spoiler: Megaminx Week 1



*Day 1:*
solves: 25 avg: 1:06.937
*Day 2:*
solves: 15 avg: 1:07.883








Spoiler: Squan Progress






Spoiler: Averages and Goals



Currently averaging around 18
Goal: Sub 13 by the end of the summer





Spoiler: Squan Week 1



*Day 1:*
solves: 79 avg: 18.903
still fixing some bad habits so I'm a bit slower than I used to be.
I learned all the star CSP's and CSP's for:
Square/Square
Shield/square
Mushroom/square
Scallop/Square
Right Pawn/Square
Left Pawn/Square
*Day 2:*
no solves today, I just finished the square CSP cases








Spoiler: 7x7 Centers Progress






Spoiler: Average Now + Goals



Currently averaging 1:45-1:50 on just the centers
Goal: Sub 1:35 in the next 2 weeks





Spoiler: 7x7 Centers Week 1



*Day 1*:
solves: 15 avg: 1:46.894
last avg of 5 was 1:38.237
*Day 2:*
solves: 8 avg: 1:40.814






You can also view my PB Sheet Here


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> ok, since it seems like everyone else is doing this, I'm going to change this into just a personal progress thread. Lately I've been working on finishing up CN with blue cross, my final cross color, as well as mega, squan, and just the centers on 7x7, since that's what needs the most work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You messed up the 7x7 spoiler.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

alright, I'm starting my square-1 CSP grind TODAY! I plan to learn all the CSP's by the end of the summer. I already know 11/90. The hardest part in my opinion is tracing in under 15 seconds and remembering where to trace from. The "algs" aren't so bad because you just need to know what cubeshape to reduce it into and whether to solve it from the front or back.
Also, everything for day 1 is out.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

ok, I can't believe I'm finally almost done with CN, after over two months since starting this quest. I would estimate I have 1 or 2 more days on my blue cross, and then I'll do an ao1000 of red, orange, green, and blue only, so that they'll hopefully be equal to white and yellow, and then I'm done with CN!


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

And that, kids, is why you start CN.


Actually though, good job!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 18, 2020)

I've decided, I'm actually going to start grinding 5x5 (hopefully at least 50 solves a day), and hold off on square-1 and megaminx (still learning CSP's). I don't know why I made this decision, but i would like to be at least sub 1 by the end of the summer. BTW I'm still working on 3x3 finishing up CN.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 20, 2020)

I just got an aochuang wr m today! My first impressions are that it's a very fast cube, which meas I'll have to adapt to s lighter turning style, but it also means that my hands won't get tired. Only issue I really have with this cube is that the outer layers are super fast and have weak magnets, which makes my 3x3 stage a little bit worse. But, this will likely be my main over my Valk 5 M, since my hands often get tired from solving that a lot.

Oh, and by the way, I broke my 5x5 PB single with a 52.383 with this cube!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice! I might have to try the Aochuang WRM when comps start happening again.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 20, 2020)

I smashed my PB ao12 today! Previous PB ao12 was 1:05.573. After a day of having the aochuang WR M the lube has started to settle in and my hands are much more used to it now.


Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-20
avg of 12: 1:03.409

Time List:
1:03.868, 1:07.167, 1:00.940, 1:07.370, 1:01.610, 1:02.070, 1:06.870, 1:01.368, 1:03.132, 1:03.972, 58.193, 1:03.092


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 20, 2020)

This may be a little off topic, but should I get the Aochuang Wrm, or the MGC 5x5 and the MGC Elite 2x2? I want to get into more events as I only to 3x3 and 4x4 right now


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> This may be a little off topic, but should I get the Aochuang Wrm, or the MGC 5x5 and the MGC Elite 2x2? I want to get into more events as I only to 3x3 and 4x4 right now


I would say the MGC cubes as having the WRM wouldn't make your times that much faster over the MGC.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> This may be a little off topic, but should I get the Aochuang Wrm, or the MGC 5x5 and the MGC Elite 2x2? I want to get into more events as I only to 3x3 and 4x4 right now


I've never tried the MGC 5x5, but I would probably recommend it over the aochuang wr m unless you want to be serious about 5x5 because of the price


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 21, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> This may be a little off topic, but should I get the Aochuang Wrm, or the MGC 5x5 and the MGC Elite 2x2? I want to get into more events as I only to 3x3 and 4x4 right now


They have similar performance and the MGC seems to be a more well-rounded cube in terms of its qualities than the WRm according to the people I have talked with that own the Aochaung WRm. The pro shop MGC5 was my main for a while until I got the Celeritas Valk but only because it fit my turning style a little better. I think that the MGC is the best cube overall since it doesn't favor or disfavor most turning styles compared to the Aochuang GTS v1, WRm, and Valk.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> the MGC seems to be a more well-rounded cube in terms of its qualities than the MGC



Can you explain this a little bit more please?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Can you explain this a little bit more please?


You see, the MGC is better than the MGC, simple as that!



Spoiler: "No Joke Zone"



HA MADE U LOOK


Spoiler: Real no joke zone



Perhaps the last MGC was supposed to be WRm but I'm on autopilot like 95% of the time


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 21, 2020)

I got a sub 9 ao50 and a sub 9.2 ao100 with blue cross today! Which to me means I'm done with blue cross. To those of you that aren't a fan of personal progress threads, this is more than just me breaking a PB, this is a massive accomplishment that I've worked over 2 months for. At this point I've started doing solves with just red, orange, green, and blue cross, to really make sure I'm comfortable with each color and have no biases. I've done 100 solves so far with those 4 colors, completely neutral, and the times are very similar to my normal 3x3 times, except I do a few more stupid things, like solving the cross incorrectly, inserting f2l pairs with flipped edges, etc. I'm probably going to do 500-1000 solves with those 4 colors and then I will be fully color neutral!



Spoiler: solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-21
solves/total: 99/100

single
best: 6.393
worst: 16.136

mean of 3
current: 9.226 (σ = 2.55)
best: 7.399 (σ = 0.87)

avg of 5
current: 8.515 (σ = 1.06)
best: 7.720 (σ = 0.36)

avg of 12
current: 8.609 (σ = 1.17)
best: 8.212 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 25
current: 8.681 (σ = 1.15)
best: 8.464 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 50
current: 8.693 (σ = 1.08)
best: 8.554 (σ = 1.01)

avg of 100
current: 8.846 (σ = 1.11)
best: 8.846 (σ = 1.11)

Average: 8.846 (σ = 1.11)
Mean: 8.938

Time List:
7.805, 9.127, 9.416, 10.852, 16.136, 8.689, 9.294, 8.889, 8.138, 9.966+, 8.741, 7.760, 11.055, 8.548, 8.208, 9.138, 9.711, 8.127, 11.605, 7.905, 9.896, 8.452, 11.117, 8.280, 7.929, 9.276, 8.690, 10.918, 9.230, 8.082, 7.693, 7.291, 8.319, 8.307, 7.792, 11.961, 9.481, 10.776, 8.778, 8.754, 7.884, 7.781, 9.158, 7.530, 8.417, DNF(9.294), 8.038, 9.788, 8.232, 6.846, 7.501, 11.100, 8.138, 7.521, 13.380, 7.412, 8.927, 9.910, 8.094, 8.443, 8.559, 7.457, 8.925, 8.056, 9.322, 9.405, 8.444, 8.665, 10.086, 8.854, 7.977, 6.393, 7.826, 10.913+, 8.662, 8.547, 13.608, 8.010, 9.452, 8.969, 8.482, 7.719, 8.023, 6.845, 8.861, 9.596, 11.812, 7.068, 7.130, 11.042, 7.730, 8.521, 9.324, 8.913, 7.889, 8.104, 7.721, 6.469, 9.719, 11.491


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 21, 2020)

Good Job  I never could have done that.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 22, 2020)

I just broke some 5x5 PB's Today! The ao5 was one solve after my first ever sub 1 ao5!

mean of 3: 57.118

Time List:
55.593, 57.379, 58.382

avg of 5: 58.611

Time List:
1:12.595, 55.593, 57.379, 58.382, 1:00.073


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

I've decided that I want to get decent at cloncc (maybe like sub 12 or sub 10), so I ordered a lingao. If any clockers here can give me tips on how best to go about setting it up, or any other tips I need to know, that would be greatly appreciated. 
As for square-1, I've kind of just been solving whenever I feel like it, and I'm averaging around low 17, but the U and D layers are always way too fast, no matter what I lube them with. I've learned all the csp's for star, square, and kite, with a couple barrell cases.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I've decided that I want to get decent at cloncc (maybe like sub 12 or sub 10), so I ordered a lingao. If any clockers here can give me tips on how best to go about setting it up, or any other tips I need to know, that would be greatly appreciated.
> As for square-1, I've kind of just been solving whenever I feel like it, and I'm averaging around low 17, but the U and D layers are always way too fast, no matter what I lube them with. I've learned all the csp's for star, square, and kite, with a couple barrell cases.



Step 1: Throw away your LingAo
Step 2: Buy a PiCubeShop Clooooooooooooooooooonk
Step 3: Reconsider life decisions


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Step 1: Throw away your LingAo
> Step 2: Buy a PiCubeShop Clooooooooooooooooooonk
> Step 3: Reconsider life decisions


Thing is, I'm just not serious enough about cloncc to pay any more than $0.00 for a cloncc, and I unfortunately don't have any gift crds to picubeshop. I just want to be decent at every event at some point, (except for skoob, I always want to be able to say I can solve a 3x3 faster than a skoob), and be good at NxN's, OH, and squan, and maybe 3BLD


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 24, 2020)

Huge props for wanting to be an all-rounder. Best of luck with the Clooonk.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh, and by the way, I forgot to say that I broke my 5x5 PB single with a 51.768! My ao50 has generally been around low to mid 1:05 instead of high 1:05-low 1:06 like it was yesterday.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 24, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Oh, and by the way, I forgot to say that I broke my 5x5 PB single with a 51.768!


Speedy. Sub 50 soon I bet.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 24, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Huge props for wanting to be an all-rounder. Best of luck with the Clooonk.


not super related, but what averages would you consider to be a decent all rounder?
also congrats micah on your 51, insane


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> not super related, but what averages would you consider to be a decent all rounder?
> also congrats micah on your 51, insane



It depends on what level you want to be at. For a world class all-rounder, top-100 in every event except for a few that you're bad at


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

earlier today I smashed my 5x5 pb ao12 (old PB was 1:03.072) with this. Tbh the 1:06 felt horrible, but it's roughly what I've been averaging. Either I'm getting faster, or it was just a good day.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-28
avg of 12: 1:00.806

Time List:
1:04.939, 1:00.065, 59.326, 59.545, 57.411, 1:01.062, 1:00.049, 1:01.398, 1:00.135, 1:06.189, 59.196, 1:02.342+

I'll just edit this post for other PB's I broke today:

5x5 ao25: 1:02.343
5x5 ao50: 1:04.232
5x5 ao100: 1:05.210
5x5 ao200: 1:05.753
5x5 ao500: 1:06.763

Also I've been steadily improving on squan. My current (and also best) ao200 is sub 16.5. My current ao100 is low 16, and my current ao50 is sub 16. I know all the CSP's through the barrell cases, which is 32/90, so I'm about 1/3 of the way there.

EDIT 2: I just taught myself scallop/scallop


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

More PB's!

mean of 3: 55.631

Time List:
55.965, 56.571, 54.357


avg of 5: 57.322

Time List:
55.965, 56.571, 54.357, 1:07.634, 59.429

my lookahead during F8E was phenomenal compared to my normal lookahead during these solves. Now I've broken all my 5x5 PB's except for single today!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

New 5x5 PB Single! 49.969! First ever sub 50 let's goooooooooo


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> New 5x5 PB Single! 49.969! First ever sub 50 let's goooooooooo


Im still out here getting exited about sub 1:10s

Any tips on getting sub-1?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Im still out here getting exited about sub 1:10s
> 
> Any tips on getting sub-1?


What are your splits approximately?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> What are your splits approximately?


F2C: 12
L2C: 12
F8E: 35
L4E: 10
3x3: 15


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> F2C: 12
> L2C: 12
> F8E: 35
> L4E: 10
> 3x3: 15


Seems like all your splits are roughly where they should be for what you average. For centers, try to plan your first 2x2x3 where you can do it blindfolded, and plan where your last three pieces will be, so you can easily transition to finishing your first center. Also, during solves, try to take a quick mental note of where certain center pieces are. That way, it's easier to deduce where certain center pieces will be or not be. This is a great way to lookahead and reduce unneccessary pauses and rotations. For F8E, lookahead is most important in my opinion, so turning slower during F8E would be good. And always be thinking about where your next pieces will be or not be, so you can limit pauses and rotations. For L4E, maximize on using cycles rather than slice/flip/slice and try to be pairing up edges when you slice back on the cycle is possible. For 3x3 stage, not much to say, other than try to use more RUF moves than RUL, RUD, or MU moves. With all of this mind, doing a bunch of solves helped me a lot to get faster as well.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 1, 2020)

so I was doing some full CN solves yesterday, and I was averaging 8.5, maybe it was just a good day, but I'll be doing more full CN solves and if my times aren't worse then I'll consider myself fully CN.

Also, new 5x5 PB single! 49.187! I think I'm going to a bunch of 5x5 solves on just the centers with slow practice to maximize on lookahead and efficiency today, because my centers are around 20 seconds on average, which I think is a little behind for a 1:04 global average.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> earlier today I smashed my 5x5 pb ao12 (old PB was 1:03.072) with this. Tbh the 1:06 felt horrible, but it's roughly what I've been averaging. Either I'm getting faster, or it was just a good day.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-28
> avg of 12: 1:00.806
> ...


What is scallop?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 1, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> What is scallop?


This is scallop/scallop, since both layers are in the shape of a scallop


----------



## ProStar (Jul 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> This is scallop/scallop, since both layers are in the shape of a scallop
> 
> View attachment 12764
> View attachment 12765



Those are really unhealthy scallops


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

just got a fullstep 5.347! It's not a PB, but it's still really good, and probably one of my top 10 best solves.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-03
single: 5.347

Time List:
5.347 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B D' R U' B' L2 B2 R F' D'

z2 // inspection
L' D' F R U' R // xcross
U R U' R' y' L' U' L // F2L2
R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L3
U R' U R U' R' U R // F2L4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 // PLL

49 STM, 9.1 TPS


----------



## This cuber (Jul 3, 2020)

woah 9.1!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 4, 2020)

I got a sub 8.4 ao200 today on 3x3! Honestly this is pretty insane for me since before today my pb ao200 was around 8.55


Spoiler: ao200: 8.396



Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-03
avg of 200: 8.396

Time List:
3878. 8.680 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L B' R F D R U' F' D2
3879. 6.694 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 D' R' U L D R D2 L F R2
3880. 8.199 U2 F2 R2 D U L2 U' R2 U' L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' F' L' U2 F2 D
3881. 9.532 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F2 B L' F' U B' D B L D R
3882. 8.205 B R B' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U F L' B U R' B
3883. 8.684 U F' U B R U' F U B' L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D
3884. 7.984 L' R2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 U' L' D R B' F D U' R
3885. 11.269 U2 L' U' B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' L' R B' F' D R'
3886. 8.225 U' F2 B D R' D L F B' D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 D'
3887. 8.741 U' B2 R2 L' B R U L B U F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D' F2
3888. 7.102 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 B L2 F D2 F2 U L B2 L' B R U F2
3889. 8.763 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 L B' L2 U L R B'
3890. 9.821 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R' F' R F2 R2 D' R B' R2
3891. 9.462 U R' D2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' F' R D L' B R2 F L2 U'
3892. 6.511 L2 D2 R' B2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D' B2 D2 L' B D' B' F2 R2
3893. 6.939 U' B L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 B' D2 F' L D B2 L D2
3894. 10.454 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D F' U L' D' B' R' F' R'
3895. 8.497 F D R L D2 B2 L' U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F2 L U2 L2 B2
3896. 7.936 R F R2 B2 R B2 L' F2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L D' B U2 B2 U'
3897. 7.522 L' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D' B D' L B' D2 F' R
3898. 7.348 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F R D' R' B' F' D F' D
3899. 8.506 U' D L F' B L' B R D' U2 R L' U2 B2 L F2 B2 L' U2
3900. 8.627 F' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D L F R2 D U2 R' D2 B U'
3901. 7.286 L' B' D2 U2 B D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 U R' D2 R2 F'
3902. 9.403 F L F U2 L2 B' U B2 R' U2 B R2 D2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2
3903. 7.222 D' L' D2 B' U' B2 U' F' R2 F' R2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R' F
3904. 7.197 R B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' D F2 D' F' U L' U2 B'
3905. 7.326 F' L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' R B2 F L2 B' L2 U L' U2
3906. 9.359 L F L2 D F2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 L' D2 B' L2 D L F' U'
3907. 7.361 F' R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 F R B2 U R2 U R2 F' L' D'
3908. 7.488 D R' D L2 F B2 L F' L2 F2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' B
3909. 8.288 F2 L F U B2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 R' D2 L' B L2 F'
3910. 9.715 U' F R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B' R U' F' U' B2
3911. 8.028 D2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' R' B2 U B' U' L' B'
3912. 9.437 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 U' B D' L U2 R B F2 R2 F'
3913. 6.985 D2 F' B' L U' F2 L U R2 F' B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2
3914. 8.220 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U2 B D B D L' D' U' R' F' U2
3915. 9.731 R' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 B D' L2 R U F2 D2 F2
3916. 7.753 B' L D2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F D' U2 R' D2 R2 F2
3917. 8.044 U R F' L2 D2 F R2 F' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L D F L' B U2 R'
3918. 8.314 R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 R F2 R2 F2 L' U' L2 D2 L B R2 F' D B
3919. 7.907 U R' F R2 U2 D R B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F U2 L2 F D2 L' U
3920. 6.700 D' L B R2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 U' B U B2 L' B D'
3921. 10.836 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D F R' U' F2 R D2 B D L R'
3922. 8.861 B2 R' D B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L' U' F2 U L2 B D' U
3923. 7.352 D2 U2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R U F U2 B' D' L B F' R
3924. 8.111 U2 L2 F' D L2 U' R' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 D2
3925. 7.543 B L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 L F' U2 R' B' U' R' F' D
3926. 7.948 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B U2 B D2 L2 U L U2 L' B2 F D U2 F2
3927. 10.630+ L2 D2 F2 U' R L' U2 F' U F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2
3928. 8.103 F U B D L F2 D R' L2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F L
3929. 7.881 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B' U R2 B R B L R' F'
3930. 8.021 D2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B U' L2 B2 U2 B L F U'
3931. 8.178 D B L2 R F U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 U' B2 R F2 L2 U B'
3932. 9.337 B2 U2 R' L2 D2 B D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 B' D'
3933. 7.416 B' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L' B R B' D B D2 B' U
3934. 8.270 D2 U2 F2 R B2 R' D2 R2 U2 L B2 R F' R D' F L' R' U' R D'
3935. 9.048 L2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F U2 F R' D' R2 U' R2 B' L B U
3936. 8.961 B' R2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F' L2 F R2 U' B' R' D B' L2 F D F'
3937. 8.433 F' D2 B2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L F' R F2 R2 U' B' D L
3938. 8.733 D' R D' L2 F L2 B' L' U2 B2 R F2 R2 L F2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2
3939. 9.539 L' D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L' B L2 R2 F2 U' L2 R2
3940. 8.471 D' R F U' L2 F2 L' U R D2 L2 U2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 B D2 B2 L2
3941. 7.651 R2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 R D' L' F2 U' R U2 L B'
3942. 8.895 U2 D R2 B D' B R B' U2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 B U2 L2
3943. 8.296 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 L' B2 U L D B L2 R' F' R
3944. 8.026 L' R2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U B2 F D L R' F2
3945. 10.088 U B2 L D' R F B D2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 B' L'
3946. 9.360 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 U F R2 B L' F2 L2 R F R'
3947. 7.681 U' R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 B F' D2 F2 D B' L' F' U L R2 U2 F2
3948. 7.764 F L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 U' R F U L2 D2 L2 R' D2 U'
3949. 7.347 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B D' L B D B2 U R' U'
3950. 8.887 D F B2 D' B' D2 F' R F2 B2 R2 U' L2 U D2 B2 D R2 F2 L'
3951. 8.561 L D2 F L' D B' D F2 R' F2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2
3952. 7.602 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 L F U' B' R' U2 R2 B2
3953. 7.077 B2 F R' D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R D' R' D U2 F D' B
3954. 11.247+ R' U F2 B' D R' L F' D B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2
3955. 8.049 R' B' R2 B' D2 B' R2 F L2 F' R2 F U' B2 F U' F2 U' L' B2
3956. 7.006 F' L' R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B' R2 U' B' L' U2 L2 R2
3957. 8.977 R' F D2 R2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U R' U L R2 B' F2
3958. 8.438 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 U2 B' L2 B' R B D' R2 F' R2 U' L'
3959. 8.740+ U' L2 B' R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L D' B2 U' R' D U'
3960. 8.832 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L U2 F2 R D L' R' D' L D2 F D2
3961. 8.789 U2 R' D L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B R U L' F' U2 F' R
3962. 7.708 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B L B D' R B' D R U2
3963. 8.008 F L F D F B' U D L B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U'
3964. 5.347 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 B D' R U' B' L2 B2 R F' D'
3965. 8.047 B2 U B' R2 U' F' D' B' R' U2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 F'
3966. 7.967 F' U F2 B R' U2 D L U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' D' R2 D R2 F' L
3967. 9.193 B R2 U F2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F' D2 L' U' B2 U' R' U'
3968. 6.536 L' F D B' R U B2 L F' D2 B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 U
3969. 9.357 B2 F2 D L2 U B2 U2 B2 U L' F L R' F2 L2 B' U F' U
3970. 8.320 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 R2 U F2 L B' L2 B R' U2 L U2 B2
3971. 9.790 B2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 R F D2 B L' F' R2 U'
3972. 7.528 L' D2 B U2 D2 L' F' R' F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B
3973. 7.242 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 F U' B L' U F2 L' F U F2
3974. 8.383 B2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 D' F' L R' F L B' D U'
3975. 9.840 F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F D' F L2 D F' L' U' R2 F2
3976. 9.470 R B L' U2 D R2 U2 L2 B' L' F2 L' F2 D2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 L'
3977. 7.427 B2 U R2 D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 L B R F' D' R U F2 L
3978. 6.964 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' U' B2 R' B D' L' R' F L'
3979. 9.867 L2 D' F D2 F R2 B D' R2 D2 B2 R L D2 L U2 L D2 L2 B2 F
3980. 8.573 B D' B' L2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 L F' L' F2 L D' U2
3981. 8.193 F R B U B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L U2 F2 U2 F D' F
3982. 8.943 U2 B R' U2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 L2 B D L U L R D F
3983. 8.798 B U F U2 F2 B U' D2 R' F2 R' F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 R D'
3984. 9.715 L B L' U2 D R U' L2 D U2 F U2 B' R2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F D
3985. 8.507 F' R' U' B U L B' R' D L F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B' R2
3986. 8.625 L2 D F U2 L' U B' D F2 B2 L U2 B2 U2 R L D2 R' F2 U
3987. 7.986 D' B' F2 L F2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 U2 R U L' R' F' U' B' U'
3988. 8.583 D L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L' D2 L2 U' B' U' B2
3989. 8.966 U' R' F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U B' R2 U B' R2 U
3990. 8.769 L' F R2 U2 D' B L U2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' R2
3991. 9.305 D2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R U2 F L2 U R B2 D U
3992. 8.541 L F U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 D L2 R2 F2 D U2 L D2 R' B' D' F2 U'
3993. 9.529 L2 B U2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D B' L2 D' L D B' U
3994. 7.988 F2 R2 F2 L' D L2 B R2 U2 R' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D' B'
3995. 7.908 F D' R B U2 F L2 B2 F R2 B D2 R2 D' B' R2 D2 F' U2 R'
3996. 10.269 R B D2 F R2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 B U2 D B' D' F L F2 R2
3997. 8.824 B R2 F' U2 F' L D' F L2 F L2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R
3998. 9.630 U2 F B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U R U' F L F' L' D2 B
3999. 7.818 D' R' L U2 D R' F L' B F2 L F2 R B2 L F2 D2 R' B2 D2
4000. 7.831 F L' B2 U F D' B' R' F2 R F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R U L
4001. 7.393 U' L2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 R U' L B' L D B2 R' F U2
4002. 8.116 B' D B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D2 B D2 U F' U'
4003. 7.732 D2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R D R2 F' D2 L2 U' L' B F2
4004. 9.288 F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 F D' L R F2 D R2 U' R2 U2
4005. 9.093 D' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 B' D L2 U' R' B L F2 D
4006. 13.930 U2 L2 U2 B' F2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 L2 U R D2 F D' R B2 L'
4007. 7.344 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R D2 F2 R2 U L' B R' B D B D' L'
4008. 9.409 L B' U R L' U D2 F R' B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B'
4009. 8.418 R' F' L2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 U2 R B2 L B' D2
4010. 10.320 B' R U' F D2 B' U D2 L' B2 U2 R L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 D' R2
4011. 7.732 D F U' F2 D' L2 B' R' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R U2 L' B2 R B
4012. 7.943 R B2 U2 F' U2 F' R B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 D L B'
4013. 8.735 B U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 B' D' L' R' D' F2 U2 F2 R'
4014. 8.139 D L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D B R D2 L' U' B' R D' F' L2
4015. 9.516 R' B' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 F U R U' R' D B2 L U2
4016. 8.700 R2 L D2 L2 F U D R' F' L2 U2 F2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 L
4017. 7.166 R2 U' R U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' B2 L' D' F L D' R' U2 B2
4018. 8.445 B' R' D2 B U' R2 F' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 R F R'
4019. 8.638 L2 D' B2 R B2 L U2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' L' U B' F D
4020. 8.813 L' F' D2 B U2 L2 B R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' B' U2 B2 L B2 D U' B
4021. 8.726 R D U B2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 L' R D' F D2 B' R' D' U
4022. 9.648 D R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 F' L' B2 R' B D' U
4023. 6.619 R2 U' F U' R B' D F2 R' F2 B2 U L2 F2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 B2 D2
4024. 7.745 D F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 L U F2 R' B D' B' R'
4025. 9.008 U' L' F' R B2 U B2 D' L' D2 L U2 D2 R F2 B2 U2 R U2 L
4026. 6.984 R' B R2 B U' D2 R D F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R F
4027. 7.960 F' D L2 B U2 F L2 B' U2 F R2 B2 L D' U' R B R2 D2 U2
4028. 9.712 B' L2 D R' F' D L' U' R B D2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 U2
4029. 7.435 U L F R F2 D F L2 F2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 F R
4030. 8.561 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R F2 L2 B2 L U' B' R B' D' F L' D B' U'
4031. 7.069 L' F2 B' L' F' D' B U' R' U2 F2 R L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 L' D'
4032. 9.657 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 U L D B L' R2 B' D B2
4033. 7.447 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U B2 R2 U' B' R D2 L2 B' F' R' B' U' R2
4034. 9.377 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 F R F U L2 B' F2 R U
4035. 7.479 L D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 B' R U R F2 L'
4036. 5.691 B' L' B D' B2 U' F2 U' F2 D F2 U L R2 F D' U L2 U'
4037. 13.971 U' R2 F2 D2 F L2 B L2 R2 B L2 U2 L' F2 U R' D L B R2
4038. 7.348 F' U' B U F2 B R U L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R' U
4039. 7.153 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L D' R D R' U2 B' D' U2
4040. 10.081 B2 U' L' U B U2 R' L' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 R2 D
4041. 7.152 R' D F' U D2 R' U' F B R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' U2
4042. 10.503 U F R F2 R' L B U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L F'
4043. 9.575 D' L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D R' F' D' L' F' L' U' R2 D
4044. 12.514 U' R' U L B L D R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R U2 L B2 U2 F L'
4045. 8.552 D2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B D L2 B' L' B' D F' D
4046. 10.317 U' B2 R2 D R2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B' U' B2 D' B2 F R U' B
4047. 7.463 L F R2 D F' R U' F2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 L2 F L
4048. 8.893 L' D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R U' F' L2 U2 L R' D' B2
4049. 6.559 U F2 L D R' U2 L' D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D L2 F L2
4050. 8.050 B D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' F' R' F U' L F2 L D' R
4051. 8.247 B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' B' D F D' B U2 R U R'
4052. 7.183 D2 F2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B U2 B R2 U' F L' D2 F2 U B L' U L
4053. 7.669 B' U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 L B2 U R' D B' D B2
4054. 8.115 D2 F R2 B U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U2 L D U' L2 F L U L2 R D'
4055. 7.590 U B' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 U B' U F' R D L U B' L
4056. 8.103 R' F2 D2 F L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 B2 R F D'
4057. 9.535 U' B R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R D' U2 B2 L D' L2 U
4058. 8.806 R2 L D B R2 F2 D2 R D' B2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2
4059. 6.840 F' L' R2 U2 L2 B U2 F R2 B' L2 B2 U2 D B' D' R D' U B' L
4060. 8.185 U' B L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D' L R' D F' R F' R' U2 L
4061. 8.058 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R B' D' U' L U' F2 L B'
4062. 7.465 B2 L U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' B L R2 U2 L' D2
4063. 8.730 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L U2 B R2 U' R2 U' F R'
4064. 9.229 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 B2 R' U' B L' D F2 R2 B D'
4065. 7.660 R U' L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 R B L2 B D L2 D U2
4066. 8.874 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 F R2 F2 L' F' D2 U L2 D' L'
4067. 7.870 R' B D F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L U' R2 F2 U2 B
4068. 10.298 D2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' U B' L2 U B' U B F'
4069. 7.274 U2 L2 B' D2 F R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 F L R D' L2 B F U' L U'
4070. 10.449 F D R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B L' U B' L' B2 R B2
4071. 8.517 F2 U D2 B U2 B U2 B R2 F D2 F2 U' L D2 U' B D' L' B'
4072. 7.442 R' U' L F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 B L B D F2 U2 R2
4073. 8.194 R' D' L U2 D' B R F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 D F2
4074. 11.169 R L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D L2 R2 U F R B2 D'
4075. 7.718 U' L' D' R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R' F U' F' D R' B
4076. 8.690 L' U' L U' F B U L' B' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U'
4077. 7.414 R B L B' U' F R' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 4, 2020)

Just broke my PB ao12 on 5x5! It was 2 solves after my first ever sub 1!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-04
avg of 12: 58.502

Time List:
56.869, 58.973, 1:01.367, 55.766, 1:08.878, 55.265, 54.924, 1:00.848, 59.306, 58.394, 54.754, 1:03.307


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 6, 2020)

Week 2 is out! Let's see how I did on my goals for the week:

3x3:
1. Do at least 600 solves Total solves: 723
2. Sub 8.5 ao200 Best ao200: 8.340

Accomplishments of the week: 8.34 ao200, 73 Sub 10's in a row

5x5:

1. Finish learning L2E algs, wow I completely forgot I made that goal lol
2. Do at least 400 solves this week, Total solves: 306
3. Sub 50 single, Best single: 49.187
4. Sub 1:00 ao12, Best ao12: 58.502
5. Sub 1:02 ao50, Best ao50: 1:02.508

Squan:
1. Know at least 45/90 CSP's, 55/90 CSP's currently
2. Sub 16 ao200, best ao200: 15.840
3. sub 15.5 ao50, best ao50: 15.153

Did good on most of my goals. Seems like I need to step it up for 5x5 this week. Next week I'll probably start grinding on megaminx instead of 5x5 and try to get at least sub 1, preferably sub 55


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 10, 2020)

I've decided that for the next 7-14 days I'll be doing 5 3BLD attempts each night. Here are my attempts for Day 1

DNF(2:34.239), 2:00.543 PB, 2:08.953, DNF(3:10.434), 2:04.906

3/5, Average of attempts: 2:16.033

Comment: Wow, all three of those successes were better than my old PB (2:12.285)


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow, your PB is around my regular 5x5 solve lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 10, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> Wow, your PB is around my regular 5x5 solve lol


it's around my regular 6x6 solve lol. I haven't done much blind.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow, um I suck lol


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 10, 2020)

Takes me 3:20 to solve a 4x4




i am speed


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 10, 2020)

as @Nmile7300 mentioned in his progress thread, I (along with Owen) organized an online comp today. Here are my results from the comp:

3x3: 8.7 avg in the first round, meh
In the bracket style finals I had a tough matchup in the first round against Brian Johnson, who has a low 7 official average, so I lost
4x4: 33.46 avg, 4th place. Not what I was hpoing for, but I wouldn't have podiumed unless I had gotten a 30.6 or better. One good note is that I got a 25.98 single, which I'm super happy with!
5x5: 58.90 avg, 3rd place. Honestly super happy with this, I rarely ever get a sub 1:00 ao5 and I did it in an online comp!
7x7: 3:08 mean, 6th place, pretty good for at home, but average for comps (I always do way better in 7x7 in comps). I agree with Nmile, why was everyone so good at 7x7 lol?
3BLD: 3/3 successes, with a 1:54 single!, which was 3rd place. Also was my first ever sub 2:00!
megaminx: 1:07.93 mean of 3 average of 5, 7th place. Not great, but I plan to grind on megaminx soon, so maybe I can start podiuming in comps.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> as @Nmile7300 mentioned in his progress thread, I (along with Owen) organized an online comp today. Here are my results from the comp:
> 
> 3x3: 8.7 avg in the first round, meh
> In the bracket style finals I had a tough matchup in the first round against Brian Johnson, who has a low 7 official average, so I lost
> ...


Wait wait Megaminx wasn't a mean of 3


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 12, 2020)

Week 3 is out! Unfortunately it wasn't the best week for me in cubing, but that doesn't mean I can't do well this week.
Also, I'm going to stop focusing on 5x5 since my summer goal was sub 1:03 global avg and I avg around 1:03. I'm going to start focusing on MEGAMINX instead. I'll still be working on 3x3, 3BLD, and Square-1 CSP algs.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 12, 2020)

Welp just got a sub 50 megaminx fail. 48.365 +2 = 50.365  Still a PB so I'm happy, but come on, I really wanted that sub 50.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Welp just got a sub 50 megaminx fail. 48.365 +2 = 50.365  Still a PB so I'm happy, but come on, I really wanted that sub 50.


Lol you trying to catch up to owen now? 


me too...


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 12, 2020)

Sub 1 Megaminx ao5, which is a PB!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-12
avg of 5: 59.793

Time List:
59.186, 1:04.523, 1:16.069, 55.670, 51.760


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 13, 2020)

New Megaminx PB! 49.703! First ever sub 50 lets gooooooo


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

just got my 4x4 PB2 Single at The Cubing Club of 24.47! I hope I'll break my PB of 23.53 soon! Comment "RECONSTRUCTION" if you want to see a reconstruction video of this solve!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow! Rip dot OLL and N perm, although I guess it's better than parity.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 15, 2020)

Just got a megaminx PB single of 49.485! That solve also caused me to break all these PB's:

Mo3: 54.953
Ao12: 59.535 (First ever sub 1!)
Ao25: 1:02.774
Ao50: 1:03.474
Ao100: 1:04.359
Ao200: 1:06.295


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 15, 2020)

Micah: Megaminx is fun!!!
Owen realizing that 2 months ago: I am four parallel universes ahead of you.

Anyway, congrats!
I guess breaking this many PB's in a day is regular for you.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

I finally got a sub 7 average on 3x3!!! Actually this was one solve after my first sub 7 average but I rolled out a 9 with a 7.0.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-15
avg of 5: 6.631

Time List:
5.773, 7.013, 7.985, 5.803, 7.076

I also broke my PB ao25 and ao50! (And got my first ever sub 8 ao50!!!)

Ao25 PB: 7.774

Ao50 PB: 7.951

I'm in the car so unfortunately this wasn't on cam.

EDIT: Juts got a ridiculous ao12, which beat my PB by over half a second! (also another 5!)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-15
avg of 12: 7.138

Time List:
5.773, 7.013, 7.985, 5.803, 7.076, 6.583, 5.423, 9.684, 7.079, 7.308, 10.021, 7.071


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow that's awesome! Maybe the car is your good luck charm lol.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 16, 2020)

You've temporarily joined the sub-7 club (along with me lol)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Not judging that you bring a stackmat and calculator into the car.



omg he is soooo weird


Spoiler



it's just a prank bro


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Wow that's awesome! Maybe the car is your good luck charm lol.


I feel like I have a bunch of my pbs in the car as well, like my 9.1 ao100 on 3x3 was all in the car.


Spacey10 said:


> Not judging that you bring a stackmat and calculator into the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah he is using a computer.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I feel like I have a bunch of my pbs in the car as well, like my 9.1 ao100 on 3x3 was all in the car.
> 
> Nah he is using a computer.


He brings a computer into a car and uses it!?
Not judging at all



Spoiler



my funny skills are too much high


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

yeah I just use keyboard in the car. Probably why I broke all my PB's lol.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 16, 2020)

I also got my PB of 5.81 in the car


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ok, going to the car, be back on in an hour!






lol jk


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 19, 2020)

holy cow I just *smashed* my 7x7 PB with a 2:45.344! My old PB was 2:58.14 so I beat it by almost 13 seconds! Everything felt like an average solve at the beginning but I just turned into Max Park during L4C. Then the edge pairing was really nice, with a lot of blocks. I bet you can guess where I was when I broke this PB.


Spoiler



In the car, duh


.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

alright, my megaminx week 1 was pretty good. I dropped my averages from 1:05-1:07 to around 59-1:02. On My 3x3 Week 4 I was averaging 8.2, but all my solves were in the car, so I don't know if this is an improvement, because it was on keyboard. I finally have a fully functional clock (on my lingao the pins would keep falling down) and I'm going to start practicing it. I'm currently averaging around 20-21 with my shengshou

Here are my goals for this week:

3x3: Do at least 700 solves, Sub 8.4 ao500 (stackmat)
Megaminx: Do at least 300 solves: Sub 55 ao50 (this will be hard)
Clock: Do at least 300 solves and average sub 15 consistently


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)

I've had my shengshou clock for 2 days and I already am averaging around 16. I've also learned all the algs and setup moves for 4bld centers, so I'll be working on solving just the centers for now. The closest I've gotten is two centers unsolved in 3:38.xxx


----------



## ProStar (Jul 23, 2020)

I challenge you to get a 4BLD success before me




Spoiler



Man I'm toast this guy drives like 12 hours a day I barely leave the house


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

I hate that I'm saying this, but I just haven't been having much fun with megaminx lately, and, even though I avg around 1:01, I just don't have the motivation to practice and get sub 1. So, instead of forcing myself to something I don't want to do, I'll just take a break from megaminx (I'll come back to it soon) and start working on 4x4.

Other updates: Clonk is ez, I've done like 100 solves with my ssm and I average around 15-16 already

I got my first 4BLD centers success, so that's a good start. I'll work on doing edges only then try some full attempts


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice I'm averaging sub 30 on clock after one day of practice.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 24, 2020)

my first day of grinding on 4x4 in a long time has definitely shown instant improvement (or it's just a good day). If I had sent a screenshot of my times a day ago, my averages would have been like half a second to a full second worse.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 25, 2020)

I just decided I would do a 6x6 solve, and I broke my PB by 4 seconds with a 1:54.50!!!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 25, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I just decided I would do a 6x6 solve, and I broke my PB by 4 seconds with a 1:54.50!!!


Dang man, thats awesome! I'm hoping to join you in the Sub-2 club very soon!




maybe if I went out into my car and did some solves there I could get that sub-2


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm not even going to talk about how I did for my goals this week because I failed them all lol (I'm averaging about 15 on clock though). I've decided I'm going to take a break from 3x3, because I've not really been improving, and supposedly breaks make you faster. Instead, I will be practicing squan for the next two weeks.

Since I keep failing my goals I'll set a little bit easier goals for this week:

4x4: At least 350 solves, Sub 31 ao50
Squan: At least 400 solves, learn efficient intuitive ep for non-parity cases, Sub 15 ao50
Clock: At least 150 solves, sub 12 ao25


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 31, 2020)

I've done 4 full 4bld attempts, all of which ranged from 13:00 to 19:00, and all of which were fails. 2 of the attempts weren't really close to solved, one had 3 edges unsolved, and on one attempt I forgot to do parity for centers (which is just a U2) and realized it after I finished edges, so I undid all of my edges and did the U2 and resolved edges, then I did corners, and I memorized that I had parity for corners, but when I was done, I thought there was no chance I wouldn't mess up undoing and redoing my edged and didn't think to execute parity. Sure enough, my entire cube was solved except for 2 edge pairs (which is what corner parity fixes).


----------



## ProStar (Jul 31, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I've done 4 full 4bld attempts, all of which ranged from 13:00 to 19:00, and all of which were fails. 2 of the attempts weren't really close to solved, one had 3 edges unsolved, and on one attempt I forgot to do parity for centers (which is just a U2) and realized it after I finished edges, so I undid all of my edges and did the U2 and resolved edges, then I did corners, and I memorized that I had parity for corners, but when I was done, I thought there was no chance I wouldn't mess up undoing and redoing my edged and didn't think to execute parity. Sure enough, my entire cube was solved except for 2 edge pairs (which is what corner parity fixes).



Correctly reversing all of your wings then correctly re-executing them is crazy


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 1, 2020)

I did 4x4 in Cubing at Home today and got a 30.03 avg, which is really nice for me (rip sub 30 though)
Here's the video:


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 4, 2020)

I was *in the car *doing some squan, ad I think I might be sub 15 now! I'm not 100% sure that I'm sub 15 on squan, but a 12.12 ao12, 13.3 ao25, and a 14.24 ao50 convince me that I'm improving in squan.

EDIT: Now I have a sub 15 ao100!

EDIT 2: I got a sub 13 ao25, a sub 14 ao50, and a sub 14.5 ao100!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 5, 2020)

How do you have time to practise much in the car?


----------



## ep2 (Aug 5, 2020)

And how come you never crash?


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 5, 2020)

ep2 said:


> And how come you never crash?


A very bad question.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> How do you have time to practise much in the car?


idk I pretty much just do solves the whole time I'm in the car, I can get a lot more solves done than I think I would if I'm focused for 20 to 30 minutes


ep2 said:


> And how come you never crash?


I'm obviously not the person *driving* the car when I cube


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 7, 2020)

YESSSSSSS I got my first ever sub 1:50 on 6x6!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> YESSSSSSS I got my first ever sub 1:50 on 6x6!
> View attachment 13156


It's 11 at night; GO TO BED!!!

EDIT: Really cool BTW


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 8, 2020)

I've been working a lot on 6x6 and squan lately, and it seemed like only a couple days ago when I got my first sub 15 ao100 on squan. Now I already have a sub 14 ao100 on squan! Also my 6x6 has improved a lot in the past few days, I used to say I averaged 2:15 but now I'm basically sub 2:10!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

6x6 PB single! Also broke all my other 6x6 pb's with this one solve!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 6x6 PB single! Also broke all my other 6x6 pb's with this one solve!
> View attachment 13188


Wow!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

Sub 2:00 6x6 ao12!


Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-10
avg of 12: 1:59.966

Time List:
2:03.174, 1:52.349, 2:00.258, 2:00.800, 2:07.777, 1:58.750, 1:57.863, 2:16.060, 2:02.539, 1:51.350, 1:49.230, 2:04.800


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

I want to become a decent all-rounder by the end of the year, and what I mean by "decent" many people probably consider legendary lol, but I want to have a chance of podiuming in every event when official comps start back up. Here are my all-rounding goals for when official comps start back up:

2x2: Learn full CLL and EG-1, sub 3 global, current avg: high 4
3x3: Sub 8 global, (or at least very low 8) current avg: 8.4-8.5
4x4: Sub 30 global, current avg: 31.5-32
5x5: Sub 1:00 global, current avg: 1:03
6x6: Sub 1:55 global, current avg: 2:03
7x7: Sub 3:00 global, current avg: 3:15 (gonna practice this one a lot when I get the MGC7)
Squan: Sub 12 global, finish full CSP and be able consistently trace in under 15 seconds, current avg: 13.5 with 70/90 CSPs, takes me about 18 seconds to trace
Mega: Sub 55 global, current avg: 1:01
Clock: Sub 8 global, current avg: 12
OH: Sub 16 global at least, learn good OH pll and oll algs, current avg: 17.5-18
3BLD: Sub 1:20 global and be able to expect myself to get at least one success in comps, current avg: sub 1:40 if I don't mistrace
Pyra and Skewb: I don't like these events too much, so I don't want to put a lot of effort into them, but I think sub 5 on each should be relatively easy (also that podiums at official comps because the southeast is bad at side events lol)
4BLD: Sub 10:00 Success, current avg: Sub 15:00 if the memo isn't too hard, still don't have a success though
5BLD: Sub 30:00 Success, current avg: only have done 1 attempt which was a massive fail lol but it took around 45 minutes
MBLD: Be able to do 10 cubes without too much difficulty and get a minimum of 7 solved, current PB: 3/5 in approx. 41 minutes
FMC: Learn intermediate techniques like NISS and insertions and be consistently sub 35 moves, current avg: 35-40


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I want to become a decent all-rounder by the end of the year, and what I mean by "decent" many people probably consider legendary lol, but I want to have a chance of podiuming in every event when official comps start back up. Here are my all-rounding goals for when official comps start back up:
> 
> 2x2: Learn full CLL and EG-1, sub 3 global, current avg: high 4
> 3x3: Sub 8 global, (or at least very low 8) current avg: 8.4-8.5
> ...


Clock?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 13, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I want to become a decent all-rounder by the end of the year, and what I mean by "decent" many people probably consider legendary lol, but I want to have a chance of podiuming in every event when official comps start back up. Here are my all-rounding goals for when official comps start back up:
> 
> 2x2: Learn full CLL and EG-1, sub 3 global, current avg: high 4
> 3x3: Sub 8 global, (or at least very low 8) current avg: 8.4-8.5
> ...


Nice man! One thing that helped me was to focus on your worse events first and get them to a level you are happy with. Of course, you don't want to be like me and completely forget about your good events, you still want to practice them lightly while focusing on your not so great events. 
Good luck - I mean good skill - on your journey to achieve these goals!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Nice man! One thing that helped me was to focus on your worse events first and get them to a level you are happy with. Of course, you don't want to be like me and completely forget about your good events, you still want to practice them lightly while focusing on your not so great events.
> Good luck - I mean good skill - on your journey to achieve these goals!


Yeah. I think the race to sub x threads are a great way to not go out of practice for events that you're not focusing really hard on at the moment, since you get to do 5 or 12 solves every week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Clock?


I totally missed this post lol. My goal is sub 8 global, since that's what usually podiums in comps in my area.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 15, 2020)

I started doing OH 3 or so days ago, and I've improved from low 18 to around 17.5! Overall I'm happy with my steady improvement and hope to get sub 16 soon!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 16, 2020)

I got a really nice 3x3 ao100 today of 8.23! Especially the first 50 solves were great (first ao50 was 8.00, lol rip sub 8). I had some really fast times and averages as well as my pb ao12, ao25, and ao50 on stackmat!


----------



## Zubin Park (Aug 16, 2020)

Whoa, I gotta step up my game, Micah's coming after me...


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I want to become a decent all-rounder by the end of the year, and what I mean by "decent" many people probably consider legendary lol, but I want to have a chance of podiuming in every event when official comps start back up. Here are my all-rounding goals for when official comps start back up:
> 
> 2x2: Learn full CLL and EG-1, sub 3 global, current avg: high 4
> 3x3: Sub 8 global, (or at least very low 8) current avg: 8.4-8.5
> ...


As much as I would hate to have you nemesize me, if You want any tips for skewb or FMC you can message me and I can give some advice. I average 5 flat on skewb and low 30s in FMC.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

I didn't do much 3x3 yesterday becase I was learning CLL's for 2x2, but my 3x3 ao100 was AMAZING today! (pb on stackmat, also got first ever sub 8 ao50 on stackmat!)
EDIT: My best solve was a mitch lol


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-17
avg of 100: 8.118

Time List:
8.650, 7.770, 7.810, (6.560), 8.790, 7.590, 8.630, 9.200, 7.210, 8.600, 9.310, 7.030, 7.190, 8.290, 7.520, 9.230, 8.130, 9.560, 9.680, 7.290, 7.230, 7.560, (9.740), 7.900, (6.610), 7.260, 6.810, 9.100, 8.580, 7.210, (10.910+), 7.180, 9.690, 7.500, 8.670, 7.460, 7.350, 8.060, 8.080, 7.990, 7.930, 8.180, 8.290, 7.550, 7.570, 7.060, 7.180, 7.980, 7.670, 7.870, 8.370, 8.100, 9.040, 9.140, (10.310+), 9.040, 8.480, 8.000, 8.480, 7.540, 7.330, 8.020, (6.410), 7.930, 8.030, (6.250), 8.540, 8.040, 7.340, 8.620, 9.670, 7.950, 8.840, 9.350, 8.700, 8.090, 8.910, 8.740, 8.870, 8.020, 8.070, 9.170, 6.970, (6.590), 7.090, 6.740, 8.840, 7.930, 8.420, 7.440, 7.490, 8.280, 7.540, 8.050, 8.690, 6.960, (9.960), (10.270+), 8.090, 9.320


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I didn't do much 3x3 yesterday becase I was learning CLL's for 2x2, but my 3x3 ao100 was AMAZING today! (pb on stackmat, also got first ever sub 8 ao50 on stackmat!)
> EDIT: My best solve was a mitch lol
> 
> 
> ...


What's a mitch?


----------



## ProStar (Aug 17, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What's a mitch?



6.25, Mitch Lane


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 6.25, Mitch Lane


Uhhhh...
My confusion levels are too much high


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Uhhhh...
> My confusion levels are too much high


He is a cuber who got a 6.25 wr single I’m assuming


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 18, 2020)

No, he got a 6.25 single about 5 years ago and it's a joke because he still hasn't beaten it today.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Uhhhh...
> My confusion levels are too much high





I'm A Cuber said:


> He is a cuber who got a 6.25 wr single I’m assuming





KingCanyon said:


> No, he got a 6.25 single about 5 years ago and it's a joke because he still hasn't beaten it today.



This was back in 2013, so was still new-ish when I started cubing. The 6.25 was an overall pb for him at the time when he got it in competition, and it was a world top-10 single. Hard to believe that when you look at the current leaderboard. Anyway "sub-Mitch" was a big joke for a while afterwards when someone got a single with a lower time. A cubing meme, if you will.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

I got a sub 8.4 ao1000 on 3x3, which I guess means I'm sub 8.4 now!


I'm also improving pretty quickly on 3x3 OH! I think I'm basically sub 17 at this point.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2020)

I made some good improvement for week 1 of my end-of-year goals.

I started practicing skewb, and dropped my average from high 8 to low 7
I made some good improvement in squan, dropping from high 13 to low 13
I improved at 3x3, dropping my times from around 8.5 to now having a sub 8.3 ao1000! It seemed like something clicked in my solves recently and they've been a lot smoother in general.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 25, 2020)

How have you increased your TPS, turn accuracy, and overall turning capability on Square 1? Do you just do a lot of solves, or do you do drills and exercises?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 25, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> How have you increased your TPS, turn accuracy, and overall turning capability on Square 1? Do you just do a lot of solves, or do you do drills and exercises?


I'd say mostly just solves and drilling algs. Learning stuff like intuitive ep for non parity cases and CSP has helped me get faster as well.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

I still do not have a 4bld success. I just did an attempt, which was 9:28.09, but 2 CENTERS were unsolved  Looking back I realized I memoed T instead of S for a center and that's why the whole cube wasn't solved.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Aug 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I still do not have a 4bld success. I just did an attempt, which was 9:28.09, but 2 CENTERS were unsolved  Looking back I realized I memoed T instead of S for a center and that's why the whole cube wasn't solved.


Just Do some safety solves


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 31, 2020)

After probably about 15-20 failed attempts, I finally did it! I got a 4BLD success! It was a PB attempt too (also first ever sub 9!). My end of year/ before competitions start back up goal was to get a sub 10:00 success, but I didn't realize how easy it would be. I think I'll change it to get a sub 7:00 success.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 1, 2020)

A lot happened in week 2 of my progress towards my end of year goals:

Firstly, I got my first ever 4BLD success, which was a time of 8:45.83

Second, I dropped my clonk times from around 12-13 to low 10 relatively quickly. I've been grinding because I'm hyped for the qiyi clock, and also clock is a really easy event to get good at.

Third, I seemed to have improved at squan quite a bit as well! I have a sub 13 ao200, which basically means I'm sub 13 now! I also think I broke all of my other squan PB's, including my first ever sub 10 ao5!

Fourth,


Spoiler: I did the unthinkable



I did the unthinkable, I actually did it.


Spoiler



I PRACTICED SKOOB. I'm basically averaging 6.5-7 now I guess.






Anyway, with school finally starting back up for me, my improvement will probably slow down because I won't have as much time to practice, but I'll still try to practice as much as I can


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 1, 2020)

I can't believe I am related to you. SKEWB!? SERIOUSLY????


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Clock






Micah Morrison said:


> cloncc





Micah Morrison said:


> clonk





Micah Morrison said:


> clock


Hmmmm... which will it be. 





Micah Morrison said:


> and also clock is a really easy event to get good at.


True, clock is kind of unique in this way. In general I find this to be accurate, but it could depend on what kind of cuber you are. Clock requires high TPS and fast recognition/lookahead but some cubers prefer more efficiency based events. In my experience, you don’t improve in clock by learning something new then drilling that thing. (Like the climbing a mountain in steps kind of thing) You basically just _grind. _

Anyway, nice progress and congrats on skewb.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 21, 2020)

Square-1 and clock have been the events I've mainly focused on these past few weeks

For square-1, I dropped my average from high 12 to mid 11!

For clock, I dropped my average from low 10 to low 8. Now that I've gotten the qiyi clock I've been really wanting to practice clock more, because the qiyi clock is so fun to solve on.


My gan pyraminx should arrive at my house today, so I plan to primarily focus on pyra this week. I'm hoping to be sub 5.5 by the end of this week.
I also made a Mo10Ao5s sheet to track my progress in cubing. If you're interested in looking at it, the link is in my signature.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Square-1 and clock have been the events I've mainly focused on these past few weeks
> 
> For square-1, I dropped my average from high 12 to mid 11!
> View attachment 13487
> ...


As much as I don't want you to be faster than me at pyraminx, I average sub 4 so I can help you out if you need it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 21, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Square-1 and clock have been the events I've mainly focused on these past few weeks
> 
> For square-1, I dropped my average from high 12 to mid 11!
> View attachment 13487
> ...


haha i think you meant cloncc not clock


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> As much as I don't want you to be faster than me at pyraminx, I average sub 4 so I can help you out if you need it.


PM'd


----------



## Micah Morrison (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow, it's been a month since I've updated this thread (I've been lazy). I don't plan to update this weekly anymore, but for now I'll just go over the improvement I've made this last month. 


Spoiler: 5x5



I didn't practice that much, but I've somehow improved from averaging 1:03 to 1:00-1:01






Spoiler: Square-1



I believe I averaged high 11 or low 12 when I last updated this thread. Now, I'm basically sub 11






Spoiler: 3BLD



I haven't really improved in this event, but I did learn full 3style corners. I've been doing corners-only blindfolded solves to practice using the comms. At first, I was very slow and inaccurate, but now, I think my corners-only times are about the same speed as with OP but slightly less accurate. I'm planning to learn 3style edges over the next 2 weeks or so, and then hopefully see a large amount of improvement in my solves, after I get all the comms in my muscle memory.





Spoiler: Pyraminx



I went from not practicing pyraminx seriously to averaging around mid 5.






Spoiler: 6x6



This is the main event I've been working on recently. I've dropped from averaging around 2:05 to nearly sub 2 (I got a sub 2 ao25 today!) I'll continue grinding 6x6 until I get a 1:58 ao50. I'll update this again when I get that and then go for sub 16 in OH. 




Also, I finally updated my pb sheet lol. I plan to update it more regularly. Here it is: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h4eCUMxx0yJhLAO41d6RyAAFHyD0pKuZiW94RzG4SV8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Micah Morrison (Oct 27, 2020)

I have reached my goal of a 1:58 ao50 and a sub 2 ao100 on 6x6, which means I can safely consider myself sub 2:00.

I will now grind OH until I get a 15.7 ao200, so I can safely say I'm sub 16. I currently average high 16 to low 17.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 11, 2020)

I have achieved my goal on 3x3 OH of a 15.7 ao200, and now I feel like I can confidently say I'm sub 16. I will be practicing megaminx going for a 52.5 ao50 (my current average is around 58-1:01). I also will be finishing up learning 3-style for 3x3 BLD. I know full 3style corners and about 25% of edges as of now, After I achieve my goals on megaminx and finish learning 3-style, I'll probably practice a bunch of 3BLD so I can become familiar with all the comms and hopefully be sub 45.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow, I wonder what would’ve happened if I had cubed for all this time. You’ve really improved since I was active.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, lookie what we have here


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

i did mega for a week or 2, but i'm stuck above 2 minutes. I have a good star+f2l(below 40 seconds together), but my s2l and ll throw me off. any tips?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i did mega for a week or 2, but i'm stuck above 2 minutes. I have a good star+f2l(below 40 seconds together), but my s2l and ll throw me off. any tips?


Do more solves.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i did mega for a week or 2, but i'm stuck above 2 minutes. I have a good star+f2l(below 40 seconds together), but my s2l and ll throw me off. any tips?


I think F2L is what I struggled with most when I started megaminx because of the difficult lookahead.

S2L shouldn't be too hard if you are good at F2L, just focus on practicing. An useful note is that pairing up corner+edge BEFORE inserting them is usually more effecient.

Also you should know the basic LL algs: EO, CO, and EP. You can use commutators for CP for now, but eventually you'll want to learn full CP (about as hard as learning full PLL) to complete 4LLL


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Well, lookie what we have here
> 
> View attachment 14092


bruh did you like log on to my cstimer account from 6 months ago or something lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 2, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> i did mega for a week or 2, but i'm stuck above 2 minutes. I have a good star+f2l(below 40 seconds together), but my s2l and ll throw me off. any tips?


I would say you should have an s2l order, use the Westlund method for s2l, and work on 4lll, and practice.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

Since when were you better than me at squan?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Since when were you better than me at squan?


maybe for like 1 or 2 months idk. I found it surprisingly fun so I did a lot of solves on it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

squan definitly looks fun and challenging. Im looking forward to getting it in the sometime future!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 7, 2020)

I finished learning 3-Style for 3BLD about a week and a half ago and was much slower and inaccurate at first. Now, I've gotten my average back down to around 1:20 and I got my first sub 1:00 success! (8 algs) I'm extremely happy with this as my previous PB was a 1:13. I hit a barrier in my megaminx improvement, averaging around 55 seconds at the same time that I finished learning 3-style, so I've stopped grinding it for now. I'm now mostly focusing on 3BLD and getting more familiar with the 3-style comms.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 7, 2020)

nice to see your progress


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 7, 2020)

Congrats on your sub-1 BLD success!


----------

